# Game Thread: 11.12.05 Wizards vs. Spurs



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>







</td><td width="20"><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td><center>4 - 1</center></td><td width="20">
 </td><td><center>5 - 1
</center></td></tr></tbody></table>
 7:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0 
 

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -
 
</center><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="34">25.6
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width="34">22.7
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">3.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width="34">3.7
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">
 </td></tr><tr><td width="34">6.0
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*APG*</center></td><td width="34">5.8
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">|</td></tr><tr><td width="34">0.8
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width="34">0.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">|</td></tr><tr><td width="34">0.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width="34">0.0
 </td></tr><tr><td colspan="3">|</td></tr><tr><td width="34">39.2
​ </td><td width="50"><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width="34">34.0</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table></center>


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

who's gonna guard tim duncan today? Haywood?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Wood is gonna get hammered by Duncan.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

If we win this game, I am pretty sure that this team will be better than last year's team


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215542 :wave:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd guess that Haywood will start the game on Duncan, but throughout the night you'll see everyone from Jamison to Jeffries to Ruffin to Etan on him. I'd expect him to wallop us, just like every other good interior PF in the league.

It's hard not to feel so good after last night that you'll call a win tonight, but it's night and day between Seattle and San Antonio. I think we certainly can win, but I'm taking that possibility as a pleasant surprise and not the expected outcome. I'll be satisfied if we keep it close and competitive.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

I wouldn't concern myself with Duncan too much, sense he is the best player in the league and he pretty much dominates everyone anyways, Im more concerned about Parker and Ginobili having monster nights. Parker is playing like an Allstar, Ginobili is slow out the gate but you know he can hurt you at anytime. Duncan is gong to get his, you just have to try and contain the others wich is not an easy thing to do. I predict a win only because the Wiz is my team and they seem to play decent at home, but I sure wouldn't be shocked if they loss.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I feel a 25 point loss tonight that will offset last night's momentum. The Wizards will be overconfident and not follow through the gameplan 100%, and the Spurs, after breaking down what the Wizards did right against the Sonics, will take away all of Washington's advantages and steal a big win out of the Wizard's hands.

Plus the Spurs are just better than the Wizards.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

The Spurs are the best team in the NBA, period. I just hope the Wiz can keep it close.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

:gopray:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I doubt the Wizards are overconfident; especially against the favored NBA champions.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

First play, it's Jeffries guarding Duncan :dead: Let's hope that was just a mistake and not the plan.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

It looks like Arenas is going to have another big night.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas simply doesn't miss uncontested jumpers this season. When combined with his speed and ever-improving decision making, it's no wonder his shooting percentage has been great so far.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

What a rollercoaster half that was. Each team went on these little 2-3 minute spurts where they looked great, then they swapped places. All in all it was a pretty entertaining and fun half of basketball that sees us trailing by only one against possibly the best team in the league. 

- Arenas: 20 points (8-9 FG, 2-3 3P, 2-4 FT), 2 assists, 1 steal

- Jamison: 11 points (5-11 FG, 1-2 3P), 5 rebounds, 2 assists

- Caron: 9 points (3-6 FG, 3-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 block

The new big three


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Come out of the gates strong on the back of Arenas, we have our biggest lead at 65-58 three minutes in.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

According to sportsline,



> WAS 1:22 Michael Ruffin missed 3-pt. Jump Shot


WHAT!?!?!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

82-75 Wizards; Arenas is dominating! Still hoping for the win...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Arenas is playing amazing...can't say the same for Timmy D.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

that 30 footer by Arenas was just rediculous.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Arghhh...wish I could see this game!!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

One on One said:


> Arghhh...wish I could see this game!!


 Same


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow, Arenas just destroyed the Spurs. It's really encouraging that the Wiz can compete with the big boys and pull out the win on occasion. Let's hope this keeps up...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We're slowly but surely upping the lead as the fourth moves along. We're all the way up to 97-82 with around sixish minutes left.

This might be the worst offensive game of Duncan's entire career. He's missing a lot of makeable shots, but I'll give credit where credit is due, Jeffries has done a nice job on him all night. Ditto for Haywood (although not on boxing out) and Ruffin.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I said it in the Hughes thread but this team has chemistry. Much more so than last year. Hughes and his somewhat selfishness on the ball, and Kwame with his granite hands and piss poor attitude are gone. 

The bench is strong with Hayes and Butler as sparks, Ruffin with rebounds and defense, and Atkins (yes even Atkins) with some veteran point guard skills.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We're just running up the score, 106-88 with 3:30 or so left. Not ready to feel comfortable just yet -- that's how to make the team lose -- but getting there.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, I'm glad we played the Wizards on Wednesday and not today... :angel: 

Anyway, Arenas was always one of my favorite players, I wish he went to the Clips with the coin toss instead of the Wizards a few years ago.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Win :wiz:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Too bad it wasn't close at the end, I would have liked to see Arenas top 50.

Free throws were bad tonight if you need a negative.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

if this doesn't show you that the Wizards are real then I don't know what does.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

BCH said:


> I said it in the Hughes thread but this team has chemistry. Much more so than last year. Hughes and his somewhat selfishness on the ball, and Kwame with his granite hands and piss poor attitude are gone.
> 
> The bench is strong with Hayes and Butler as sparks, Ruffin with rebounds and defense, and Atkins (yes even Atkins) with some veteran point guard skills.


I agree. I haven't seen enough of the team yet, but from what I have seen, they seem to be a lot better in the halfcourt. They execute a lot better and aren't really a gimmick and isolation team like they were last year. I think the best way to say it is you could just put this team out there without having to exploit weaknesses in the opponent or have a hot shooting night, and just play straight up basketball, execute, and win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, who was guarding, Arenas, i sure hope it wasnt Bowen, if it was, jsut flat out wow, he only missed five shots, which is flat out ridiculous..


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow, who was guarding, Arenas, i sure hope it wasnt Bowen, if it was, jsut flat out wow, he only missed five shots, which is flat out ridiculous..


It was  Parker was guarding him for maybe half of the first quarter, before they swapped Bowen onto him. Now a lot of people switched off him throughout the game, but not even Bowen could slow him down.


----------



## wiz kid (Jul 24, 2005)

Gripni said:


> I feel a 25 point loss tonight that will offset last night's momentum. The Wizards will be overconfident and not follow through the gameplan 100%, and the Spurs, after breaking down what the Wizards did right against the Sonics, will take away all of Washington's advantages and steal a big win out of the Wizard's hands.
> 
> Plus the Spurs are just better than the Wizards.


Gilbert had a little something to say about this...


----------



## wiz kid (Jul 24, 2005)

By the way, did anyone catch Gilbert's sick reverse layup. Wow, this man is the truth


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am not a Wizard fan (even though I live in Maryland). But any win against Spurs deserves a Congrats. Keep up the great job!


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

ARENASBALL!!!

Gil is just amazing.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Wizards are just shooting the lights out - another game at over 55% as a team. Goof job holding Timmy to only 11 points. I see that Duncan had 5 offensive rebounds, probably die to his own 3-18 from the field.

Nice win, darn nice win.

G-Force


----------

